# GP and GP/VMO vacancies



## Ochre Health (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi all, 

I work for a company in Sydney called Ochre Health. We manage medical center's in the outback and metro locations (largely NSW/ACT). We are expanding to other areas.

We are actively looking for GP's and GP/VMO's. We provide excellent packages and full sponsorship and we will work with you to gain your FRACGP accreditation and perm residence if that is your aim.

We can assist you if you are DWS or AON and with PESCI exams preparation.

If you are interested in further details, please inbox me and i will provide you with further details.

Regards

Nicholas


----------

